# برامج لتصميم نماذج ثلاثية الابعاد لـ cnc سهلة الاستخدام



## Nexus (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم

اخواني هذه بعض البرامج التي قمت بتجربتها شخصيا وهي سهله جدا للمبتدئين

نبدأ بأول برنامج بسم الله

1- Google Sketchup اسهل من الاوتوكاد والبرامج الاخرى وهو مجاني بالكامل
الرابط
http://sketchup.google.com/
*ملاحظة يمكن تحميل plug للبرنامج تستطيع حفظ الملفات بصيغة dea\dwg\dxf\3ds\stl
والكثير من الصيغ التي يتم تحويلها إلى البرامج المذكوره بالاسفل لحفظها وتجهزها بصيغة Nc\iso\cnc

2- برنامج CamBam برنامج رائع يقوم بتحويل الكثير من الصيغ إلى G-Code وصيغ تقبلها كل برامج السي ان سي والاهم من ذلك يعمل لك قطعة العمل ثلاثية الابعاد لمكائن الميلنج والروتر
رابط الموقع يوجد نسخة تجريبيه - وللاسف النسخة الكاملة تحتاج شراء ولك حرية التجربة
http://www.cambam.info/

3- برنامج جميل وسهل جدا جدا جدا MeshCam وهو يقوم بنفس عمل برنامج برقم 2
وهذا رابط الموقع ولكن للاسف نسخة تجريبية لمدة 30 يوم - اذا عجبك تستطيع شراءه
http://www.grzsoftware.com/

4- برنامج Cut2d من اسمه واضح يقوم بإخراج تصاميم ثنائية الابعاد ولكنه سهل جدا
http://www.vectric.com/WebSite/Vectr.../c2d_index.htm

وفي الرابط التالي عدة برامج يمكن تجربتها
http://www.vectric.com/WebSite/Vectr...d_products.htm
PhotoVCarve
Aspire 
VCarve Pro
Cut3D
Cut2D


وسأقوم بتحديث الموضوع بالردود
واي استفسار انا حاضر*​

ارجو من الاخوة مشاركتي ومساعدة بالبرامج التي لديهم


----------



## ledadus (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا على الافادة الرائعة


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

................... مشكور جداً .................


----------



## Nexus (15 أغسطس 2011)

اسعدتني مشاركتكم اخواني 

ويؤسفني من يمر على الموضوع مرور الكرام دون كلمة شكر ولا تشجيع

ولكن يكفيني رد واحد لو كانت المشاهدات مليون 

الامل والهمه باقيين طول ما ان الدنيا بخير


----------



## samire (17 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخNexus ماقصرت ولك الف الف تحية وشكر واصل الله يعينه فلربما من دعا لك بضهر الغيب ولا يثنيك ان لم يمدحوك فربما الكثير منا لا يعرف معنى تعب الاخر لاجل ان يوصل له معلومة تفيده في حياته فلا تبالي واجعلها ل الله عز وجل الذي لا يضيع مثقال ذرة من خير و اخيرا اقول لك تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي

احرجتني بكلامك 

وفعلا هذا العمل خالص لوجه الله عز وجل

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## mezmez (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng1_romy (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم:20:


----------



## h_s0404 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجارى التنزيل


----------



## loverman99 (4 يناير 2012)

dank schoen


----------



## المدني السوري (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا لجهودك .. 
انا لم اجرب اي من هذه البرامج لكنني اتقن الاتوكاد فهل من داع برايك لتنزيلها وتجربتها ؟؟؟


----------



## Nexus (6 يناير 2012)

نعم اخي الكريم

الاتوكاد صعب نوعا ما بالنسبة للكثير
وهذي هي اسهل واشمل برامج حتى الآن والتي يمكن لأي مبتدأ البدء منها في عالم الثري دي


----------



## السنافور (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وكذلك والديك


----------



## tn11ql4d4 (14 فبراير 2012)

To see his son to drink milk, Yu Mi smile on his face finally the reporter Zhaobin She newborn infants less than 30 seconds Yesterday afternoon, the reporter learned from the Xijing Hospital, compared with the previous two days, the baby food increased significantly, the current back injury found no signs of infection yesterday disease small burn in children blisters begin crusting 15:30 yesterday, the reporter re-enter the Xijing Hospital Burn Trauma Surgical Intensive Care Unit, the baby's father, Yu Mi and neonatal nurses is heating box through the window to feed her child. According to them, under normal circumstances, less than burn patients to eat, but yesterday afternoon from 6 am to the children drank milk three times, twice before the quantity of 20 ml. Reporters found that, from the face, apart from some swelling of the face of some yellow outside, the little guy's color is not bad. According to the nurses introduced, in addition to these two days the children eat and drink Lazard, is sleep. Dongmao Long, associate professor, deputy director of the department, said the appetite played a good description of the treatment effect, child illness for the better. Meanwhile, there are no lung infection, wound surface infection, the child's urine output is maintained at normal physiological levels. of. the Meanwhile, the burn wound dressing every day, mainly the use of advanced anti-infective biological dressing. He said the next step to the treatment of children, to wait at least 15 days, the hospital will be essential to maintain the current stage, the program, there will be no big change. cause of the accident when the child fell into the brazier outside the medical staff in the delivery room newborn babies fell into the middle bed of the brazier, then the father said delivery of health care workers are not present, the doctor said it was missed when carrying children after birth due to the fact in the end is sawed? Yesterday, reporters from the well-being of the parties Hanbin Shen Nanba city hospitals was informed that the father said as fact. incident Shen Nanba Hanyin county located in Ankang City Hanbin and the junction, located deep in the mountains, living conditions very difficult. Hanbin District, Ankang City, according to Shen Nanba hospitals introduced on December 13, Yu Mi's wife to accompany them to hospitals in labor to be produced. Hospitals maternity ward is a suite, because the admissions of the medical examination is expected, maternal production until 11 pm that night. Therefore, before 11, hospitals, a doctor and a midwife in the delivery room to prepare the outside, the mother's family members to stay outside the delivery room, delivery room only the labor of a wife Yu Mi. 22:55, is prepared outside the apartment when I heard doctors and midwives in the Doctors rushed to hold the child up, and rushed to the well-being of city hospital. Are limited due to a local hospital, the child has been transferred to Xi'an for treatment. It is understood the incident,Abercrombie, although hospitals in the ward with a heating stove, but the mountain is not enough voltage, so the delivery room or low temperatures. For insulation, Yu Mi from home brought a brazier, on the middle bed next to the labor of the wife warm, did not expect such a tragedy has occurred. Well-being of the newspaper reporter Zhao Boping treatment measures two medical staff suspended reporters yesterday Shen Nanba from the person in charge was informed by the hospitals, the hospital currently has ordered the suspension of doctors and midwives reflection, Hanbin Health Bureau also sent to investigate the incident, the next step will be based on relevant provisions of the responsible person for processing. The hospital said it would make every effort to meet the Xi'an hospital for treatment of infants, children strive for a speedy recovery. correspondent in the maternity ward to see Shen Nanba hospitals, ward no air conditioning, medical equipment is quite simple, although the bright sunshine outside, but people in the room, though feeling very cold. It is understood that the majority of Ankang City, township hospitals, winter heating facilities are relatively lacking, usually electric stove, but if the room is too large, or the voltage is not enough heating effect is very good. Well-being of the newspaper reporter Zhao Boping the father I feel there is hope, good heart Shou Lexie from the child since birth, Yu Mi said his basic has not been together on the eyes, watching every night to warm newborn child box displayed on the heart rate data. no mouth to eat, and even hand-pushed. In the hospital's medical records above, the doctor the child known as mother of the child child's mother Zheng lotus. As just given birth, the family worried that she can not stand the stimulation, her current home in the Ankang Hanbin of conditioning the body. At that time she did not know the brazier on the soles of the feet,Hollister, the operating table, 1 meter high, did not see. child, In addition to this series of articles signed by our reporter Chen Jingtao outside the written Web News Photos Video blog


----------



## aeehm (6 يونيو 2013)

*PhotoVCarve
ارجو مساعدتي للحصول على هذا البرنامج 
ارجوكم نسخه شغاله وليس للتجربه*


----------



## علي الصغيرات (28 يناير 2014)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## حسن الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2014)

مشكورجدا لكن هل عندك برنامج lantek expert cut أنا محتاج هذا البرنامج


----------



## thrdz (12 يوليو 2014)

samire قال:


> يا اخNexus ماقصرت ولك الف الف تحية وشكر واصل الله يعينه فلربما من دعا لك بضهر الغيب ولا يثنيك ان لم يمدحوك فربما الكثير منا لا يعرف معنى تعب الاخر لاجل ان يوصل له معلومة تفيده في حياته فلا تبالي واجعلها ل الله عز وجل الذي لا يضيع مثقال ذرة من خير و اخيرا اقول لك تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا


مشكووووووووووور


----------



## rafota (31 يوليو 2014)

مشكووووووووور ,, يعطيك العافيه


----------



## elsayed elghitany (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضل*​


----------



## mod5411 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## alhaj ahmed (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## السنفور 160 (16 يناير 2015)

مشكور على الجهد الطيب لدى طلب إن كان بإمكانك تلبيته هل توجد هذه البرامج تعمل على أنضام الأندرويد للأجهزة اللوحية أو الهواتف لأن ذلك سيسهل العمل بها


----------



## حسن الكردى (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## حسن الكردى (17 يناير 2015)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## mounir.rouabah (18 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (15 مايو 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## alia10 (22 أغسطس 2015)

الف شكرجزاك الله خير


----------



## pasha0 (28 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا للتبادل المعرفه


----------

